
OpenTable Daily Algorithm Challenge - jmsuth
https://github.com/opentable/ot-daily-algorithm
======
doesnotexist
I'm not sure if this is intentional or not but the "official" solution to
today's challenge appears to have a bug.

[https://github.com/opentable/ot-daily-
algorithm/commit/e811a...](https://github.com/opentable/ot-daily-
algorithm/commit/e811a1c2d500df90148164806411af76fa52c179#diff-9bd97815e9a3b60534ac901d300b3dcb)

It will return true even when the tree is not a valid BST. Consider the case
where a leaf in the left subtree contains a value higher than the root of the
tree.

~~~
jschapiro
@doesnotexist great point. With that said, that is not the official solution.
There is no official solution. This is a community driven repo. Anyone can
contribute.

